
I Learned to Care Less About Art – and It Got Me My First Six Figure Salary - __bearMountain
https://medium.com/@unlocking/i-learned-to-care-less-about-art-and-it-landed-me-my-first-six-figures-job-b1ba2e74f33f
======
__bearMountain
I find people struggle to be bold in the beginning. Did you have this
childlike quality beaten out of you once you became and adult as well?

